# Any new builds?



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

Zap this thread if needed.

I wanna see some wips...this whole board is filling up with, what if/ wouldn'd this be cool...

I'm re-doing my Big FS-1 _but then wife's car broke down..AND .then the Parrot flew away...I got him back..._
I wanna see some cool builds..mine will be posted tonight..

Come on...I need some cool pics.of your models..

Steve


----------



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

Nah,everyone here are too busy BS'ing about "wishlists" and "what if's".


----------



## starseeker (Feb 1, 2006)

This reminds me of an uncomfortable moment in The Simpsons where all you hear after a question is crickets.
Nothing new here, just working on old projects. I knew that the Chariots roof ribs behind the bubble were inaccurate. Apparently I can't let that go, even tho you can barely see them under the luggage rack. Just took a massive detour and started sanding the inaccurate frame off. Up to 600 grit. Still a long ways to go.
Last week I cobbled together an old table saw type motor, a couple pulleys, a 1/2" steel rod, and a couple pillow block bearings and made a centrifuge. The bit of rod sticking out of the featureless box spins at about 3200 rpm. Just have to add an 8" diameter plate to it and in two or three weeks I hope to try my hand at spin casting metal tread pieces for the Chariot. 
The 26" diameter board next top it I also routered out last week. Apparently I have a 1/48 Time Tunnel diorama in the works. Sigh. But it has to take its turn behind the FS. 
Finishing up details in the Seaview's bridge. 
Everything coming along very slowly as spring and yard and house projects arrive.


----------



## Rebel Rocker (Jan 26, 2000)

Hey, wait a minute...... ya mean we're actually supposed to BUILD these things!?!?!?!?


Wayne


----------



## gojira61 (May 21, 2008)

Rebel Rocker said:


> Hey, wait a minute...... ya mean we're actually supposed to BUILD these things!?!?!?!?
> 
> 
> Wayne


:lol:

Taking a little break from the hull of my Seaview to work on the Flying Sub. This is the etched brass interior kit from ParaGrafix. Changed the paint a little bit to show the interior better for this build, added frosted clear plastic behind the controls for lighting later. For the most part it’s a strait build of the interior kit with the exception of the ladder which came from the Seaview etched brass kit.


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

Looks cool! Very nice work.

I'm still didilling around with my sub too..

Steve


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

I am behind the curve, I just finished "The Invisible Man" and am now starting on the Chariot. Here are the new tracks I made when I first got the kit. More pics soon!


----------



## gojira61 (May 21, 2008)

Wow, those look great!

Jim


----------



## GordonMitchell (Feb 12, 2009)

I'm backlogged myself,trying to clear my feet of old projects half started/finished and build stuff for others so my Mobeus Models are still in the planning stages and Seaview will be first once I get the jet exaust/bubbles right I can mould it and be able to light the FS and have it attached to the hanger as if heading for the surface and no need for a support rod with all the fibre optics going through the bubbles and into the seaview hull,it works on paper it just doesnt look right in sculpy so I'm still working on that,anyway here are a couple of shots of my Invisible Man,I tried to stay faithfull to the original box art design,all I added were a couple of labels I had spare from a Janus Man of a Thousand Faces Diorama and cut out the goggles and put green light gel in there,oh almost forgot added miliput to the bottle to represent the candle and wax,hope you like,cheers,
Gordon......Scotland:thumbsup:


----------



## Bruce Bishop (Jan 17, 1999)

The last kit I worked on and finished was Wade A Minute long ago sometime in 2008!

I'm getting old. I feel like I need a model-building buddy to sit around and build with me.


----------



## gojira61 (May 21, 2008)

Gordon, that's an *outstanding* build!

Jim


----------



## GordonMitchell (Feb 12, 2009)

gojira61 said:


> Gordon, that's an *outstanding* build!
> 
> Jim


Thanks Jim,I appreciate that,
Gordon


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

RSN and Gordon,...great work!

Thanks for posting some models... 

Steve


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Cockpit and pilot for Hasegawa's 1/20 MaK Falke, and the viewscreen on my Moebius Seaview  - both still in-progress.


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

John P said:


> Cockpit and pilot for Hasegawa's 1/20 MaK Falke, and the viewscreen on my Moebius Seaview  - both still in-progress.


Nice work......:thumbsup: Did Kirk and Spock star in VTTBOS????


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Guest appearance. Uncredited.


----------



## GordonMitchell (Feb 12, 2009)

I saw that too but I thought I was seeing things but I had had a beer so didnt want to post incase I muxed thungs ip......:drunk:
Gordon....S


----------



## GlennME (Aug 4, 2001)

That is a fantastic Invisible Man Gordon. I particularly like the realistic wood effect on the table and bookshelf.

Glenn.


----------



## GordonMitchell (Feb 12, 2009)

Thanks Glenn,the table and book case was a technique I use on horses,allthough a bit more basic.Start with a white base(or light brown)coat covered liberally with burnt or raw umber oil paint depending on how dark a wood you want and wipe it back of with a cloth,not to soft something like paper towels as that helps to leave a texture and just remember to wipe in the same direction and that will give a grain effect.If you do the wooden pieces first you then have a couple of days to let the oil paint dry off as its only a thin film so it should dry out quickly,its easy and quick,
cheers,Gordon:thumbsup:


----------



## starseeker (Feb 1, 2006)

Amazing Invisible Man! I wish that kit would show up in my part of the world sometime. Sigh.
Beautiful control room. Great detail. So now we know where the crews' loyalties really were when no one was watching.


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

It's good to see works in progress...you guys are doing some amazing work. Me? fixing the yellow finish on both FSs...and trying to pick the next project.

 Steve


----------



## DarthForge (Feb 5, 2009)

Finished IRON MAN, still working on the reliant.


----------



## OzyMandias (Dec 29, 2004)

Just finished a long awaited Captain Action 'Box Art' version. I took some photos to post but they are a bit washed out (darned iPhone) I'll have another photoshoot tomorrow. 

Also come off the bench after some lengthy delays are some older kits I've taken my sweet time finishing. Cyclops and Chariot, B9 Robot, Seaview, Japanese repopped Flying Sub, Glow Jekyll/Hyde.

Still on the bench: Gigantic Frankie, Gigantic Seaview , Voyager, Spindrift, Robby the Robot, and the Yellow Submarine Beatles Kits. 

Can't say I'm stuck for variety...


----------



## modelgeek (Jul 14, 2005)

Darth !!! Can we see you Iron Man? Please!!...Jeff


----------



## BrianM (Dec 3, 1998)

Great build Gordon, I thought it was real wood. And green/clear lenses on the googles...ingenius!


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

Here's a shot of my 'lil Flying Sub. I re-shot the yellow paint and used TSDS decals for the stripes and around the docking collar.









I re did her so it would look as good as the big one.

Steve


----------



## OzyMandias (Dec 29, 2004)

Nice job Steve, I thought it was the big one for an absent minded minute there... What yellow did you use? It looks bang on.


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

Thanks, it's Tamiya Chrome yellow from a rattle can.









The little Sub is a lot easier to ZOOM! around the room...lol

Steve


----------

